# 2.5.65

## Jeff Binder

The latest development kernel is out now. I haven't seen an ebuild yet, but I couldn't wait, so I just grabbed a patch.

Man, it is fast! Ingo's interactive scheduler patch (the one mentioned in the gaming-sources thread) is merged in now, and it makes a major difference. Before I stuck with the stable tree because my flash card reader doesn't work with the 2.5 series, but this is worth it.

Also of note, there's now a GTK+ configurator, 'make gconfig'.

----------

## pens

sweet! i've been waiting for this for quite some times now...

----------

## ultraslacker

I was playing around with 2.5.64 over the weekend and had no luck getting X to behave with nvidia.  Maybe I'll give it another go.

----------

## frippz

Finally!! This will be fun to see!  :Smile: 

----------

## charlieg

 *ultraslacker wrote:*   

> I was playing around with 2.5.64 over the weekend and had no luck getting X to behave with nvidia.  Maybe I'll give it another go.

 

Yeah, I've had this problem as well... X11 just fails to load the nvidia driver even though it seems to get most of the way through initialising it.

----------

## klimg

Doesn't mount reiser and xfree doesn't work neither does the sis900 eth.Framebuffersupport for sis fails to compile.Looks like this is going to be a little project.  :Shocked: 

----------

## Jeff Binder

If you're using modules, remember that the modutils package no longer works with the 2.5 kernels. To be able to use modules, you need to install the module-init-tools package (yes, it's masked). If you don't do this all modules will fail to load.

You'll also have to re-emerge nvidia-kernel when you change your kernel. Preferably do that after you get module-init-tools. I'm using the 4191 nvidia drivers (pbuffers are broken in earlier versions), and I'm not sure if older versions work with 2.5.65. You can certainly try.

----------

## Lovechild

Yay, 2.5.65-mm1 is out to, and now X starts... 

And this baby is fast, but sadly the preloading hacks make mplayer die after a while (buhu)... but Evolution 1.3.1 comes up like a flash now, it's so damn fast.

----------

## silverter

Lovechild

I can't seem to find the 2.5.65-mm1 sources in portage. Where did you get them from?

regards,

----------

## zypher

Hmmm, I have the same problems with 2.5.65 as with all the 2.5.x series.

Sound in quake3 stutters.

Untils that's fixed I have to stay with 2.4.20-ck4 which is a good one, too.

----------

## kableh

Hey guys,

Is there any special way to build 2.5 on Gentoo (ebuild?) or is it a roll-your-own kind of deal?

I'm working through Documentation/Changes right now and getting stuck on some of the prerequisites.  For example, I need binutils 2.9.5.0.25 but my system reports 2.13.90.0.18.  Also, module-init-tools is masked, but I cant figure out what in package.mask could be doing that.

Thanks in advance   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Lovechild

 *silverter wrote:*   

> Lovechild
> 
> I can't seem to find the 2.5.65-mm1 sources in portage. Where did you get them from?
> 
> regards,

 

I did it my own damn self - I made the ebuild, and of course it removes the smalldevfs patch which causes a bit strange behavior if your system isn't configured correctly.

Expect a ebuild to hit portage within a day or two - otherwise, just copy one of the old ebuilds and it really isn't much harder than that..

I'm amazed that people here can't bother to download a tarball and unpack it by themselves - is it really that hard, or did portge just spoil everyone?

----------

## paulisdead

For those of you having nvidia driver problems, I hope this helps.  For some reason, modprobe NVdriver, and insmod NVdriver, and putting it in modules.autoload, doesn't seem to work for me with 2.5.64-bk11/2.5.65.  However, 

insmod /lib/modules/2.5.65/video/NVdriver 

works for me.  My other modules seem to load OK through more normal ways.  And yes, I have module-init-tools installed.

I've also found that 2.4.20-wolk-rc2 was more responsive on the destkop, ie Gnome drawers always fily open, fast menus, etc, even under a full load.  Also Kazaa Lite through wine only eats up around 25-35% of my proc cycles, whereas in 2.5.65 it starts at 25% and eventually winds up around 90% or so.  But my glxgears are about 150-200fps higher, and ut2003 seems to run a bit more smoothely.Last edited by paulisdead on Tue Mar 18, 2003 11:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## zojas

module-init-tools has ~x86 in the KEYWORDS in the ebuild file. that's why it appears masked. either add

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"
```

 to /etc/make.conf or remove the '~' from the ebuild script.

binutils 2.13.90.0.18 is NEWER than binutils 2.9.5.0.25, so should be fine.

 *kableh wrote:*   

> I need binutils 2.9.5.0.25 but my system reports 2.13.90.0.18.  Also, module-init-tools is masked, but I cant figure out what in package.mask could be doing that.
> 
> 

 

----------

## TheCoop

does nvidia driver 4192 work unpatched with the development kernels?

----------

## kableh

Ug, yea, caught the binutils problem shortly after I posted, need... more...  coffee...

Thanks for the help. Love this distro =)

----------

## paulisdead

 *TheCoop wrote:*   

> does nvidia driver 4192 work unpatched with the development kernels?

 

I don't think so.  I tried them under 2.5.64-bk11 but emerged them, so Portage was nice enough to realize I'm using a 2.5 kernel, and patch the drivers for me.  Did the same thing with the 3123, which is what I'm using since I'm on Gnome and the 4191s hate Nautilus.

----------

## Carlos

 *Lovechild wrote:*   

> I'm amazed that people here can't bother to download a tarball and unpack it by themselves - is it really that hard, or did portge just spoil everyone?

 It's not so much that building from a tarball is difficult - I did it all the time as a Slack user - but the fact that Portage is sooo much easier, so much easier that it makes me lazy.

Which is a good thing, because now 2.5.65 is in Portage.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## sgaap

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> For those of you having nvidia driver problems, I hope this helps. For some reason, modprobe NVdriver, and insmod NVdriver, and putting it in modules.autoload, doesn't seem to work for me with 2.5.64-bk11/2.5.65. However,
> 
> insmod /lib/modules/2.5.65/video/NVdriver
> ...

 

Renaming that driver to NVdriver.ko worked for me for the autoloading

----------

## paulisdead

Didn't even think of that, I've just been using local.start to get the whole path in there.

----------

## Jeff Binder

I've been checking everything out... one problem I've had was awful framerates in some games, for example Starcraft (under winex). The problem is the new interactive scheduling. 

I can get good performance if I use the chrt program to run winex as an interactive process. You can get that program in the schedutils package here (not the one in portage):

http://www.tech9.net/rml/schedutils/

Then run the game as:

chrt -f 1 -- [the command to run the game]

There're some other types of scheduling you can use as well, but I haven't tried them yet. There's plenty to play with here  :Smile:  .

EDIT: I wasn't thinking there! Don't setuid chrt! That would allow any user to execute commands as root.  :Embarassed:  Any ideas on how to do this securely?

----------

## Lovechild

 *Carlos wrote:*   

>  *Lovechild wrote:*   I'm amazed that people here can't bother to download a tarball and unpack it by themselves - is it really that hard, or did portge just spoil everyone? It's not so much that building from a tarball is difficult - I did it all the time as a Slack user - but the fact that Portage is sooo much easier, so much easier that it makes me lazy.
> 
> Which is a good thing, because now 2.5.65 is in Portage. 

 

Then please take 5 mins to read the ebuild instead of begging for tech support... And then you will discover why I get so angry everytime someone asks me to provide an ebuild for this.

it's a simple matter of copying the ebuild...

----------

## modal

 *Quote:*   

> If you're using modules, remember that the modutils package no longer works with the 2.5 kernels. To be able to use modules, you need to install the module-init-tools package (yes, it's masked). If you don't do this all modules will fail to load. 

 

I've been wondering why I can never get any modules to work with development-sources...i'm an idiot...yeah!

----------

## Carlos

 *Lovechild wrote:*   

> Then please take 5 mins to read the ebuild instead of begging for tech support... And then you will discover why I get so angry everytime someone asks me to provide an ebuild for this.

 Sure,I haven't been begging for tech support, or asking for ebuilds; I've been lazy, but I'm quite willing to having to wait a while to get ebuilds for new packages instead of making them myself.

Also, in silverter's defense not everyone knows how easy it is to rename an ebuild to get a higher-version  package, and after all sometimes you do have to do stuff that's non-trivial.

Enough about that, though.

Anyone know much about how either LVM or EVMS are looking with the 2.5 branch?  I've googled a bit, to no avail.

----------

## Lovechild

LWM2 is in (as I recall), but Linus and Alan didn't like EVMS so that is being rewritten to use the md and lwm interface so to work with 2.5, but it will not appear in the 2.5 kernel (nor in 2.6) - if it was to go in it would have to wait untill kernel 2.7.

www.kernelnewbies.org has a status list of all major changes in the kernel and when they have been included, or when they are scheduled to go in (some are pre 2.6 some are post 2.6).

----------

## Lovechild

 *modal wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   If you're using modules, remember that the modutils package no longer works with the 2.5 kernels. To be able to use modules, you need to install the module-init-tools package (yes, it's masked). If you don't do this all modules will fail to load.  
> 
> I've been wondering why I can never get any modules to work with development-sources...i'm an idiot...yeah!

 

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge module-init-tools (or something like that) is needed because the module loader interface has been replaced in 2.5... I don't really like modules, so I don't compile much in as modules anymore (I wish everything was modules, but the idea put forth by Alan to make a ramdisk with all modules in it was discarded, making hard compiled stuff a thing of the past - The current model doesn't really work for me all that well)

There has been a lot of module breakage over the interface change, and the stuff Ben did regarding AIO (asyncronous IO). But thing seems to have settled down now

----------

## paulisdead

Just wondering, has anyone else been having clock scew problems under 2.5.65?  I left my computer on all day and it was 2 hours fast when I got home.

----------

## Ari Rahikkala

 *klimg wrote:*   

> Doesn't mount reiser and xfree doesn't work neither does the sis900 eth.Framebuffersupport for sis fails to compile.Looks like this is going to be a little project. 

 

Humm... Evidently XFree works for other people, so I might just be lucky. But if ReiserFS v3 is broken, I can't mount my root fs. Ah well. Can't know without experimenting.

----------

## cpwins

 *paulisdead wrote:*   

> Just wondering, has anyone else been having clock scew problems under 2.5.65?  I left my computer on all day and it was 2 hours fast when I got home.

 

I'm using 2.5.64 with the ingo-linus-patch. My clock was off by 2 or 3 hours also (if i remember correctly, it was 2 hours EXACTLY). Maybe there is some hassle with the timezones or something. Also I must point out that the ntpd (the "time" daemon) was running, so it might also be related to that.

----------

## Lovechild

 *paulisdead wrote:*   

> Just wondering, has anyone else been having clock scew problems under 2.5.65?  I left my computer on all day and it was 2 hours fast when I got home.

 

ntp... it's rocking

----------

## Lovechild

2.5.65-mm2 is out.

http://www.uwsg.indiana.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0303.2/0688.html

mostly fixes, but should now work with iptables again... also AS updates (yay).

----------

## Lowspirit

Does it still cause mplayer movies to halt after awhile? And was it in mm1 or mm2 the cpu starvation in the lingo interactivity patch was fixed? That patch alone I'd like to get my hands on if possible.

They seem to have focused too much with xine as test example (andrew morton apparently use it) so mplayer now frameskips for some reason, but Totem doesn't work with NPTL so I'm kinda stuck with mplayer until the kernel or mplayer are fixed or someone tell me how to fix (.64 had no problems).

----------

## charlieg

 *Lovechild wrote:*   

>  *paulisdead wrote:*   Just wondering, has anyone else been having clock scew problems under 2.5.65?  I left my computer on all day and it was 2 hours fast when I got home. 
> 
> ntp... it's rocking

 

Here's a  good how-to for setting up ntp courtesy of our very own forums.

----------

## Carlos

 *Lovechild wrote:*   

> LWM2 is in (as I recall), but Linus and Alan didn't like EVMS so that is being rewritten to use the md and lwm interface so to work with 2.5, but it will not appear in the 2.5 kernel (nor in 2.6) - if it was to go in it would have to wait untill kernel 2.7.
> 
> www.kernelnewbies.org has a status list of all major changes in the kernel and when they have been included, or when they are scheduled to go in (some are pre 2.6 some are post 2.6).

 You're right; thanks.  Actually I found this link to be really helpful; it's about what you can expect from a 2.5.x kernel, and is up to date (as of 2.5.65).  It looks like LVM2, which is backwards compatible with LVM1's format, is in, so I'll give the 2.5 series a shot once I convert my volumes.

----------

## idl

I got most of my problems ironed out, but one I cant fix is that my NIC wont ping anything apart from itself, eth0 comes up fine I just cant reach anything. I have a tulip based card

```
00:08.0 Ethernet controller: Linksys Network Everywhere Fast Ethernet 10/100 model NC100 (rev 11)
```

in the kernel config I said Y to "DECchip Tulip (dc2114x) PCI support"

I also tried the "Generic DECchip & DIGITAL EtherWORK PCI/EISA" but that failed with my card. So I have selected the correct option but its borked somewhere...   :Shocked:  ifconfig output looks fine also.

Any ideas anyone?

----------

## red_over_blue

I don't know about your ethernet problem, but I am also have some problems with my network card.  The via-rhine module won't compile at all and complains about unresolved symbols.

Does anyone know what I should do to solve this?  I really want to try a development kernel.  I emerged the straight 2.5.65 development kernel.

----------

## Ari Rahikkala

OK... I managed to get 2.5 running. It took some figuring out to get EVMS to work under 2.5 (my root filesystem is under EVMS, so I need an initrd image for volume discovery). However...

- my root filesystem, which is ReiserFS v3, wouldn't mount read-write. Both /proc/mounts and /etc/mtab claimed it was mounted read-write, and IIRC trying to remount it resulted in a message telling that / wasn't mounted.

- iptables-load didn't appear to work

- startx didn't do a thing (I didn't check whether it went into an infinite loop or something else, though)

- and a great many other things were broken... something about the RTC device, something about something or something other, etc...

So... I think I'll wait a couple of months for things to get fixed before I try a 2.5 kernel again  :Smile: .

----------

## mglauche

i'm using lvm2 with 2.5.64 right now (and just compiling 2.5.65-mm1  :Smile: 

you need the lvm2 and device-mapper tools from the lvm main site (sinista?). Both are aviable as anon-cvs and they work fine here. only the gentoo-init scripts need some love bc they check for /proc/lvm which does not exsist anymore in the 2.5 kernels ...

----------

## idl

I found the error "ds: no socket drivers loaded!" in my dmesg output, I'm pretty sure its the cause of my problem, but google doesnt offer any solutions  :Sad: 

----------

## Ari Rahikkala

No socket drivers loaded? IANA kernel developer, but the first thing I'd look at is Networking support -> Networking options -> TCP/IP Networking.

----------

## narensankar

Just thought to document some stuff to get vmware running. Vmware out of the box will not work on 2.5.65. The reason for this is twofold-

1. modversions.h is no longer supported nor is needed. So you should untar vmmon.tar and vmnet.tar in the /opt/vmware/lib/modules/source directory, and in the source files remove all references to modversions.h or better yet  condition these with the kernel version.

2. The socket structure has changed in 2.5.65. So in order to build vmnet, edit bridge.c in the vmnet-only directory and at line 619, change the code from 

bridge->sk->dead = 1;

to

bridge->sk->flags |= SOCK_DEAD;

These changes are for vmware workstations 3.2 only.

The best way to make these changes is to change the files in the vmmon-only and vmnet-only directory and then create new tar files vmmon.tar and vmnet.tar and then use the config script to build these. That way you can keep up with newer kernels.

With this vmware works and runs fast. The performance is much better, I believe because of the new scheduler patches.

A big problem with these changes is that they change vmware such that they it will no longer work with version 2.4.xx of the kernel, as well as older 2.5 kernels i.e. before 2.5.65. So keep copies of the old binary builds of the modules just in case or condition the changes with the kernel versions.

Hope this helps someone.

Naren Sankar

----------

## azote

I was having that problem with vmware ....! 

thank you narensankar ill give it a try!

----------

## idl

aswell as my net problem, i cant get X to behave.

I installed module-init-tools, remerged the nvidia drivers, ran modprobe nvidia (It doesnt give the tainted warning btw, not sure if this means anything) and then ran opengl-update nvidia. startx loads, the screen goes black and I get a corrupt yellow fuzzy scratches at the bottom of the screen - the system also hard locks.

I'm using 2.5.65-mm2 btw - I dont think I missed anything...   :Confused: 

----------

## noff

I just installed it and it seemed to work fine except it has not dri.  I haven't tried to much since I barely got dri working in 2.4.20.  I have a radeon compiled as a module. 

glxinfo gives

```
name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: No

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context

client glx vendor string: SGI

client glx version string: 1.2

client glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context

OpenGL vendor string: VA Linux Systems, Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.2 Mesa 3.4.2

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_blend_color,

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 None

0x25 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x26 24 dc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  0 16  8 16 16 16  0  0 0 None

```

lsmod gives:

```
Module                  Size  Used by

radeon                107096  0

agpgart                15400  0

```

This isn't a big deal but if anyone had this problem or knows what could be causing it.

----------

## Jeff Binder

 *port001 wrote:*   

> aswell as my net problem, i cant get X to behave.
> 
> I installed module-init-tools, remerged the nvidia drivers, ran modprobe nvidia (It doesnt give the tainted warning btw, not sure if this means anything) and then ran opengl-update nvidia. startx loads, the screen goes black and I get a corrupt yellow fuzzy scratches at the bottom of the screen - the system also hard locks.
> 
> I'm using 2.5.65-mm2 btw - I dont think I missed anything...  

 

What kind of processor do you have? If you have an AMD processor, and you're using the mem=nopentium kernel parameter, you need to upgrade to Xfree 4.3. I have such a system, and Xfree 4.2.1 wouldn't start with nopentium. I've heard of other people having the same problem, as well.

----------

## modal

I'm so excited for the 2.6 kernel to be released, 2.5.65 has been good to me so far.  It is soooo f*ing fast.  I really had no clue.  They should have a song released along with 2.6, just like OpenBSD does.

----------

## weijia

I have had a few issues with the 2.5 kernels which have prevented me from using them.  I was hoping that someone here could help me with these before I give the new kernel another shot.  The main issue is with the pcmcia-cs and hotplug packages:

The pcmcia-cs package appears to be compatible with the 2.5 kernel in the documentation.  However, whenever I try to compile it while running the 2.5 kernel it would always give me an error message.  I don't have the message handy, but I was wondering if anyone has had success with the pcmcia-cs package and the new 2.5 kernels.

The hotplug package seems to simply not be compatible with the 2.5 kernels.  Supposedly the new kernel has a completely new kernel loading system...and hotplug does not seem to be compatible with it.  I use hotplug mainly for USB devices.  Does anyone know how to get hotplug working (or whether this package is even needed), and how USB hotplugging should be set up in this new kernel? Thanks

Weijia

----------

## heijs

I get random crashes (big kernel OOPSes), but most of the time, it works perfectly for me, and fast!

Ussually something X related causes the crashing (e.g. emacs)... I don't know why...

----------

## daen1543

I've just upgraded from 2.5.64-ingo-linus.patch to 2.5.65, and I should tell you, it's absolutely beautiful! Everything that I use works well, and dragging windows under KDE has finally improved to Windoze-comparable performance!   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## cpwins

 *daen1543 wrote:*   

> I've just upgraded from 2.5.64-ingo-linus.patch to 2.5.65, and I should tell you, it's absolutely beautiful! Everything that I use works well, and dragging windows under KDE has finally improved to Windoze-comparable performance!  

 

Errrr, doesn't the 2.5.64-ingo-linus.patch have the same performance as 2.5.65? They have the same timeslices, scheduler, etc. Or do you mean that the better performance you experience is in comparison to a 2.4.* kernel?  :Confused: 

----------

## Lovechild

 *daen1543 wrote:*   

> I've just upgraded from 2.5.64-ingo-linus.patch to 2.5.65, and I should tell you, it's absolutely beautiful! Everything that I use works well, and dragging windows under KDE has finally improved to Windoze-comparable performance!  

 

I don't understand... KDE has always been more responsive than Windows for me.... if the ingo+linus patches it's even more so.

And with the hacks in mm I can load stuff in a fraction of the time it took before.

Kernel 2.6 will roll up Windows and eat it for breatfast.

Windows is dog slow, KDE is just slow... GNOME is somewhat faster.

----------

## Jarjar

Is the difference really that big?

We'll see, I'm gonna try this out in VMware now. Kinda experimental, at least for me.

2.5.65-mm2, XFS, XFree86 4.3.0 and some other "unstable" packages   :Very Happy: 

----------

## charlieg

 *port001 wrote:*   

> aswell as my net problem, i cant get X to behave.
> 
> I installed module-init-tools, remerged the nvidia drivers, ran modprobe nvidia (It doesnt give the tainted warning btw, not sure if this means anything) and then ran opengl-update nvidia. startx loads, the screen goes black and I get a corrupt yellow fuzzy scratches at the bottom of the screen - the system also hard locks.
> 
> I'm using 2.5.65-mm2 btw - I dont think I missed anything...  

 

I couldn't get 2.5.65-mm2 to compile with devfs, complained about my mtab labelling /dev as none.  I'm using vanilla 2.5.65 for the moment.

Still can't get my fooking nvidia card to work with X though.

----------

## charlieg

Has 2.5.65 messed up java for anybody?  It seems to give java_vm a low priority and as such anything java that wants a bit of cpu is choppy and slow, when it worked wonderfully under 2.4.x.

 :Confused: 

----------

## idl

 *Quote:*   

> I couldn't get 2.5.65-mm2 to compile with devfs, complained about my mtab labelling /dev as none. I'm using vanilla 2.5.65 for the moment. 
> 
> Still can't get my fooking nvidia card to work with X though.

 

I got the same error, I fixed it by remoing the "mount on boot" option for devfs (I think) I cant realy remember, but i'm pretty sure thats what fixed it.

----------

## Jarjar

I can't even compile 2.5.65-mm2.   :Sad: 

It compiles.. timer_pit.o, reboot.o, mpparse.o, apic.c successfully, then this (I can't copy/paste..)

gcc -Wp,-MD,arch/i386/kernel/.nmi.o.d -D__KERNEL__ -Iinclude -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -pipe -mpreffered-stack-boundary=2 -march=athlon -Iinclude/asm-i386/mach-default -fomit-frame-pointer -nostdinc -iwithprefix include   -DKBUILD_BASENAME=nmi  -DKBUILD_MODNAME=nmo -c -o arch/i386/kernel/nmi.o arch/i386/kernel/nmi.c

arch/i386/kernel/nmi.c:23:23: linux/gdb.h: No such file or directory

make[1]: *** [arch/i386/kernel/nmi.o] Error 1

make: *** [arch/i386/kernel] Error 2

GCC 3.2.1 (20021207).

Any idea? 

Edit: I didn't have much time when I wrote the post; I think that I've found a solution (disabling "Local APIC on blah uniprocessor(s"). As I said.. We'll see  :Wink: 

----------

## Jarjar

Problem 2.

make -f scripts/Makefile.build obj=kernel

make -f scripts/Makefile.build obj=mm

make -f scripts/Makefile.build obj=fs

make -f scripts/Makefile.build obj=fs/autofs4

make -f scripts/Makefile.build obj=fs/devfs

make[2]: *** No rule to make target 'fs/devfs/fs.s', needed by 'fs/devfs/fs.o'.

 Stop.

make[1]: *** [fs/devfs] Error 2

make: *** [fs] Error 2

Something I missed?   :Embarassed: 

Edit: Fixed that one as well. Maybe I should try to be more patient before asking..

Of some strange reason either the kernel or the patch (-mm2) unpacked some files in /usr/src/25/. I had to move/copy them over manually.

----------

## idl

Ahhh my memory sucks, I didnt have any devfs errors with mm2 - it was that gdb.h error. I dont know how I got rid of it, but just recompiling after a make clean sorted it.

----------

## Jarjar

 *port001 wrote:*   

> Ahhh my memory sucks, I didnt have any devfs errors with mm2 - it was that gdb.h error. I dont know how I got rid of it, but just recompiling after a make clean sorted it.

 

Haha! I got the exact devfs error you mentioned - and when I tried disabling "Mount at boot" it worked.   :Laughing: 

Though; more problems on the way.

* Mounting network filesystems... [ok]

* Starting vcron... [ok]

* Starting local...

<pause for ~1 minute>

INIT: Id "c2" respawning too fast: disabled for 5 minutes

INIT: Id "c1" respawning too fast: disabled for 5 minutes

INIT: Id "c3" respawning too fast: disabled for 5 minutes

INIT: Id "c4" respawning too fast: disabled for 5 minutes

INIT: Id "c5" respawning too fast: disabled for 5 minutes

INIT: Id "c6" respawning too fast: disabled for 5 minutes

INIT: no more processes left in this runlevel.

I've heard of the error - when upgrading from gentoo 1.2 to 1.4. Although the solution isn't exactly what I need (init *; sync or something - can't remember the letter).

The same thing happened after a (hard) reboot. This is actually the first problem I'm not sure if I can handle myself.

I'm glad that I tried this out in vmware instead of "real life" though.  :Smile: 

Edit2: OK, devfs is part of the error... My /dev dir is like ~20 files. And mount at boot doesn't work. What to do??

----------

## monkeyBox

 *weijia wrote:*   

> The pcmcia-cs package appears to be compatible with the 2.5 kernel in the documentation.  However, whenever I try to compile it while running the 2.5 kernel it would always give me an error message.  I don't have the message handy, but I was wondering if anyone has had success with the pcmcia-cs package and the new 2.5 kernels.

 

I have the same problem....   here's the compile error:

```

In file included from cardmgr.c:199:

/usr/src/linux/include/scsi/scsi.h:204: parse error before "u8"

/usr/src/linux/include/scsi/scsi.h:204: warning: no semicolon at end of struct or union

/usr/src/linux/include/scsi/scsi.h:205: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `ScsiLun'

/usr/src/linux/include/scsi/scsi.h:205: warning: data definition has no type or

storage class

make[1]: *** [cardmgr.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/pcmcia-cs-3.2.1-r4/work/pcmcia-cs-3.2.1/cardmgr'

make: *** [all] Error 2

 

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/pcmcia-cs-3.2.1-r4 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 118, Exitcode 2

!!! failed compiling

```

----------

## zypher

I just used the pcmcia-cs package I compiled with 2.4.20-ck4.

Nothing complains, everything works...

(In vanilla 2.5.65 that is)

----------

## Lovechild

If you are using and mm-sources kernel, this is important information:

go here 

http://www.zipworld.com.au/~akpm/linux/patches/2.5/

or here

http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/akpm/patches/2.5/

and enter the sub dir for your respective kernels, into the broken-out dir and get the smalldevfs.patch

then copy it to /usr/src/

and 

cd /usr/src/linux-2.5.XX-mmX/

patch -p1 -R -i ../smalldevfs.patch

and then build your kernel, the smalldevfs patch seems to mess up my system from time to time, and I rather like the default devfs (it's a bit safer)

another thing, if you want to run with this patch:

edit /etc/fstab 

all /dev/hdX -> /dev/discs/discX/partY  (where X is your phyisical drive and Y is the part indicated by the X in hdX)

and

edit /etc/inittab

all ttyX -> vc/X

This might be a good idea anyways, since the devfsd might not start up correctly at all times, and cause /dev/hda fx to be a none existing link (thus hanging your computer at boot time).

- Remember to consider donating to Gentoo if this helped you - give some get some - airiight ?

----------

## Jarjar

Hm.

I'm not really sure what I want, though I'm usually fine with regular devfs. That discs/vc-stuff made me able to login locally, not that it really matters, since devfsd won't work as I want it to.

I can't find any info either, soon I'll "give up" and reinstall everything.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## idl

Finaly got everything working, the net problem just decided to fix itself after another recompile and i got X to load using the 3xxx drivers, 4xxx dont work for me.

I can't notice an amazing difference in KDE as it was allways pretty snappy - but konqueror in my home dir loads up in about 1.5 seconds  :Smile:  KDE isnt prelinked BTW.

Time to try Gnome!

----------

## azote

any body using vmware-workstation 4 beta ?? with this kernel?

----------

## Jarjar

Finally I got this one workin' properly!

Problem 1: Wouldn't compile because of "gdb.h"

Solution 1: I had to copy everything in /usr/src/25/* (because of the -mm2)

Problem 2: fs/devfs/fs.s problem.

Solution 2: Same shit as above  :Wink: 

Problem 3: Respawning too fast.

Solution 3: Fix devfs (I switched to 2.5.65 "vanilla", which solved a lot of problems)

Problem 4: Lots of modprobe FATAL errors, it couldn't find /dev/rtc.

Solution 4: Add Char-devices -> RTC support in menuconfig  :Wink: 

Noooow time to compile a lot.  :Smile: 

End diary   :Very Happy: 

----------

## MrOnion

I would appreciate if you would have a look at that problem with 2.5.65, the reply indicates im not the only one with the problem, thnx.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=42396

----------

## AlterEgo

 *Jarjar wrote:*   

> Finally I got this one workin' properly!
> 
> Problem 4: Lots of modprobe FATAL errors, it couldn't find /dev/rtc.
> 
> Solution 4: Add Char-devices -> RTC support in menuconfig 
> ...

 

I have the same error, but concluded, after having a long look at my syslog, that is was devfs that was playing tricks on me by modproving all defined aliases. The RTC module was there and loaded.

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=17319

If you can confirm this, please do so in the bug report.Last edited by AlterEgo on Thu Mar 20, 2003 9:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## watersb

 *azote wrote:*   

> any body using vmware-workstation 4 beta ?? with this kernel?

 

Not sure which direction you mean, but...

... at the moment, I'm running a 2.5.65 kernel INSIDE vmware 3.2 on Windows XP... it works fine. IDE, SCSI (BusLogic), PCNet32 all work the same. Haven't tried sound yet, but anyhow that's very different in VMWare4 anyway, so my test wouldn't help you much.

(XP was the other OS on my laptop, and when dealing with major kernel tweakage like this, it helps to run inside a sacrificial, test "virtual" machine first.)

----------

## watersb

(This is simply a more-pedantic version of the tip that lovechild gave.)

 *Jarjar wrote:*   

> * Starting local...
> 
> <pause for ~1 minute>
> 
> INIT: Id "c2" respawning too fast: disabled for 5 minutes
> ...

 

I fixed this problem by editing my /etc/inittab to use the real devfs names:

```

# TERMINALS

c1:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 vc/1 linux

c2:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 vc/2 linux

c3:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 vc/3 linux

c4:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 vc/4 linux

c5:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 vc/5 linux

c6:12345:respawn:/sbin/agetty 38400 vc/6 linux

```

That's vc/1...6 linux insteady of tty1..6 linux at the end of each line.

----------

## Lowspirit

2.5.65-mm2 works fine here, the nigglet that made mplayer halt after awhile (probably due to some wierd caching) have been fixed so it's all good afaik concerned.

----------

## anil_et

Hallo

I was trying to use the new development kernel,

While doing

emerge module-init-tools I get an error

saying

*Please compile and install a kernel first!....

which I did already!!!!!!

Pls help me to overcome this

Anil

----------

## silverter

 *anil_et wrote:*   

> [...]
> 
> emerge module-init-tools I get an error
> 
> saying
> ...

 

You need to symlink your /usr/include/linux, /usr/include/asm and /usr/include/asm-generic to point to your /usr/src/linux-<version>/include/[linux,asm,asm-generic]. Then reemerge module-init-tools. 

Hope this helps.

----------

## charlieg

 *port001 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   I couldn't get 2.5.65-mm2 to compile with devfs, complained about my mtab labelling /dev as none. I'm using vanilla 2.5.65 for the moment. 
> 
> Still can't get my fooking nvidia card to work with X though. 
> 
> I got the same error, I fixed it by remoing the "mount on boot" option for devfs (I think) I cant realy remember, but i'm pretty sure thats what fixed it.

 

If devfs isn't mounted on boot, you'd have to mount it manually... perhaps one of the mm-sources-rX (r2,r3 etc) releases fixes it.

----------

## Jarjar

Is 2.5 reliable enough for everyday use?

What I'm worried about is data corruption, more or less nothing else.

If I'm gonna try it out, it'll be on my "old" 80GB drive.

Primary Master: WD 120GB 8MB cache

Primary Slave : WD 80GB

If all the data on the 80GB gets corrupt - it doesn't matter too much, since that's only my linux disk without important data.

Though, if anything breaks on the 120GB, I'm gonna get really nuts.   :Shocked: 

Should I try it? I really wanna try it out without VMware.

----------

## idl

Its not a case of data corruption, but a case of stability.

I have gotten curroption a few times when having to do a hard reboot because something froze, my XF86Config file gets overwriten with some other file. This happened with 2.4 and 2.5.

Your only gonna get data loss if the same thing as above happens or if the kernel panics while your doing something and you loose unsaved data.

----------

## Jarjar

Since the important HD is NTFS only, I'll never write to it.

Safe?  :Smile: 

OT: LOL.

jarjar@vmware / $ uname -r

2.5.65

jarjar@vmware / $ uptime

 15:29:52  up 14664 days, 14:15, 1 user, load average: 0.02, 0.13, 0.08

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## narensankar

Just a comment on general stability of the 2.5 series. I have been using the 2.5 series for the last 3 months or so, for my prirmary desktop and it is stable enough. However I have been fairly careful in upgrading I generally skip every other upgrade. But I think this will really depend on what hardware you have. I have a dual proc Xeon with IDE disks running ext3. I haven't really had any kernel oops or lockups yet. However some kernel did not work for me at all - either at compile time or at boot time and I would then not use them.

Naren Sankar

----------

## Jarjar

 :Confused:   :Confused: 

I got somekind of "oops" the first 2 hours or so, Call trace and stuff (kernel-newbie, except for using them  :Wink: ).

I had just entered "nvidia" into /etc/modules.autoload (using sudo), then I typed "su -", entered my password, enter, BAM lockup. Some data loss too, maybe only modules.autoload; that file was 0 bytes afterwards.   :Sad: 

----------

## azote

 *monkeyBox wrote:*   

>  *weijia wrote:*   The pcmcia-cs package appears to be compatible with the 2.5 kernel in the documentation.  However, whenever I try to compile it while running the 2.5 kernel it would always give me an error message.  I don't have the message handy, but I was wondering if anyone has had success with the pcmcia-cs package and the new 2.5 kernels. 
> 
> I have the same problem....   here's the compile error:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

im having now the same problem .... any solutions yet?

----------

## silverter

There's a newer version of pcmcia-cs in portage... Try that one

```

sys-apps/pcmcia-cs

      Latest version available: 3.2.4

      Latest version installed: 3.2.4

      Size of downloaded files: 1,266 kB

      Homepage:    http://pcmcia-cs.sourceforge.net

      Description: PCMCIA tools for Linux

```

----------

## azote

 *silverter wrote:*   

> There's a newer version of pcmcia-cs in portage... Try that one
> 
> ```
> 
> sys-apps/pcmcia-cs
> ...

 

I was getting the error with every version

what i did is change my /usr/src/linux to point to my old kernel version compile and then move it back to 2.5.65 and it worked  :Smile: 

----------

## AlterEgo

Did someone ever try to run OpenOffice.org on elevator=CFQ during a compile-session  :Confused: 

It's incredibly, unworkably slow. MUCH worse than using a 2.4 kernel.

Erverything else keeps running nicely.

Renicing OOo makes no difference...

----------

## Lovechild

 *AlterEgo wrote:*   

> Did someone ever try to run OpenOffice.org on elevator=CFQ during a compile-session 
> 
> It's incredibly, unworkably slow. MUCH worse than using a 2.4 kernel.
> 
> Erverything else keeps running nicely.
> ...

 

It's called experimental for a reason.

I suspect that this is a OOo problem though, I have a rather low opinion of OOo as it is so...

----------

## Jarjar

Now that's it!

I tried 2.5 for one reason alone, I wanted more speed and I thought 2.5 might have it.

First day, I get a Kernel OOPS, a few of my conf-files in /etc just disappered. Wee.

Second day, when I tried "startx" (which DID work 5 minutes before), my screen stays white just before(?) the nvidia logo. Nothing worked. Ctrl+alt+backspace/+/-, even ctrl+alt+del. Hard reset, bootup, my XF86Config-4 is GONE!   :Mad: 

Now I'll have to rewrite it from scratch for the third time. Well... Slow 2.4 here i come.   :Razz:   :Sad: 

----------

## balk

 *Jarjar wrote:*   

> Now that's it!
> 
> I tried 2.5 for one reason alone, I wanted more speed and I thought 2.5 might have it.
> 
> First day, I get a Kernel OOPS, a few of my conf-files in /etc just disappered. Wee.
> ...

 

My XF86Config is one of the files I have a backup copy of, just like fstab, or wait, my whole /etc has a copy somewhere else  :Smile: .

----------

## Haldir

Hmm my experiences with Kernel 2.5.65-mm* (3 and 4) and normal unpatched 2.5.65

1.) 2.4.20 works fine

2.) unpatched 2.5.65 boots fine but bootup crashes somewhere in the init scripts (don't know where though) (that happened with every kernel since 2.5.60)

3.) The mm Kernels behave:

a.) They hang just after the last Freeing unused Kernel memory (just before init scripts start) (/proc and /dev compiled into kernel)

b.) One time i managed to get it booted through init to login, no errors, tried to compile some stuff, every ./config script said gcc is not working, linker error etc. (the same gcc/binutils/etc. build works fine with 2.4)

----------

## candell

Is anyone running VMware 3.2.0.2230-r1 on Linux 2.5.65?

Emerging vmware-workstation works without a problem, but running /opt/vmware/bin/vmware-config.pl gives me errors while trying to compile modules for this specific kernel. 

Anyone run into this problem, and if so, how did you fix the problem?

----------

## AlterEgo

 *candell wrote:*   

> Is anyone running VMware 3.2.0.2230-r1 on Linux 2.5.65?
> 
> Emerging vmware-workstation works without a problem, but running /opt/vmware/bin/vmware-config.pl gives me errors while trying to compile modules for this specific kernel. 
> 
> Anyone run into this problem, and if so, how did you fix the problem?

 

Did you read this item in this very topic?

----------

## Jarjar

OT, but.. Is VMware (for linux) free or wtf is this?   :Shocked: 

----------

## zenzei

Lo dudes,

I solved it getting re-making my kernel "make menuconfig", un-selecting everything under the SCSI category. Then pcmcia-cs complied happily.

Just remember to re-enable your scsi options for your next kernel config.

 *azote wrote:*   

>  *monkeyBox wrote:*    *weijia wrote:*   The pcmcia-cs package appears to be compatible with the 2.5 kernel in the documentation.  However, whenever I try to compile it while running the 2.5 kernel it would always give me an error message.  I don't have the message handy, but I was wondering if anyone has had success with the pcmcia-cs package and the new 2.5 kernels. 
> 
> I have the same problem....   here's the compile error:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Greetings,

ZenZei

----------

## cato`

 *Jarjar wrote:*   

> OT, but.. Is VMware (for linux) free or wtf is this?  

 

LICENSE="vmware"

It's beta. You have to sign up and download the package from theire webpage, then the ebuild does the rest  :Smile: 

----------

## narensankar

A comment on OpenOffice. The main advantage of the scheduler improvements in the 2.5.65 kernel have to do with interactivity. Interactivity is determined by how the process interacts with the kernel. Unfortunately the java vm is kinda borked in this respect. So most java apps, especially large ones like openoffice will suffer performance hits. This is another manifestation of the hacks needed to implement java threads on top of linux kernel threads. Re-nicing will not really help much here. It will make things worse by removing the hints that the kernel uses for scheduling. A better solution is to use the AS elevator, as that is optimized for throughput over latency. So it might be better. The real solution is the eventual fix to the java vm in version 1.5

If you can afford it, it will be better to keep openoffice always running (it will take a lot of memory). The main slowdows are in starting OOo. Of course the other option will be to go back to 2.4.xx.

I have 1GB of memory, and OO is pretty snappy:)

Hope that helps

Naren Sankar

----------

## Xhosa

Note for pcmcia users with the new kernel:

Make sure that, unlike usual, you DO enable pcmcia/cardbus support in the kernel.  

When you come to emerge pcmcia-cs afer building the kernel, it tells you that you have to have enabled pcmcia support in the kernel and fails to build.

Thought it might be useful for people to know this /before/ they build their kernel without support as has been the case in the past - am now recompiling my kernel...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## silverter

I compiled and installed mm-sources-2.5.65-r4 without a problem, (compiled the kernel pcmcia drivers in the kernel). But I can't compile pcmcia-cs with mm-sources-2.5.65-r4 anymore... I get loads of errors messages... Sorry I've forgotten to paste them since I needed to reboot my old kernel mm-source-2.5.65-r3 which runs fines and compiles pcmcia-cs without any errors, in order to send this message. Just wanted to know if someone else has the same issues... 

regards.

----------

## dufeu

Just a few points of interest.

When I emerged development-sources, I noted that it creates a symbolic link 'linux-beta' to point to the 2.5.65 sources. Inside 'linux-beta', you can do the usual 'make menuconfig' and then 'make bzImage modules modules_install'. Provided that you have already emerged 'modules_init_utils', you're regular kernel will remain un-affected. If you try to do 'make dep', it will tell you that make dep is no longer needed.

After making the new 2.5.65 kernel, I copied it to /boot/bzImage-2.5. I modified grub.conf by adding another boot option to load bzImage-2.5.

This way, I've kept my reliable (slow, boring) 2.4.20 kernel while still letting me play with 2.5.65 when I want.

One of the things to look for is:

/etc/modules.autoloader.d

This is a new directory which contains two files. These are kernel-2.4 and kernel-2.5. You should be putting requisite modules to be loaded for each kernel here.

Dual booting my system between the two kernels works and was relatively painless.   :Smile: 

I'm still playing with the various 2.5.65 kernel settings. One thing that seems to be missing is the 'i2c-viapro' driver. I'm not certain how to resolve this one.  :Sad: 

----------

## ebrostig

It's interesting to read this thread and all the complaints about 2.5.65 not working as it should.

Please, please, please remember, 2.5.x is the development series and for a reason. It will break things that used to work, new releases will try to fix it and inevitably break other things. That is the nature of the dev kernel, always has been, always will be.

If you want to venture off into the dev kernel world, be prepared. Don't delete your old working kernel, edit grub.conf or lilo.conf to include multiple kernels.

I currently have my stable 2.4.20-ck4 kernel which I use on a daily basis. I then have several versions of the 2.5.x kernels. They work ok, some features are not working as expected, I don't care. It's not for production only for testing.

It's ok to discuss what is working and not. Don't be upset if your favourite feature is badly broken, it happens from time to time. Just wait for the next, 2.5.66 is already released from Linus, not in portage yet.

I have used dev kernels since 0.91 always along with what has been considered stable versions too. Some are better than others, but in general, be prepared.

Have fun with the dev kernels!

Erik

----------

## dufeu

complaining.  :Wink: 

Some advice on bringing up a 2.5.xx kernel would be helpful for people doing this for the first time.

This is why I pointed out that going the vanilla type route 'emerge development-sources' and building the kernel in 'linux-beta' was a good way to build the new kernel w/out affecting your current setup. Adding a new boot choice to grub (or lilo) is also a good idea. Especially since the relevent ebuilds and modules-init-tools are set up to support this.

Also - it's important to look at your current 2.4.20 options before you build your new 2.5.xx kernel. Things have been moved around quite a bit. Inclusion of alsa in the kernel is one important change for many people. 

Several things I still don't understand yet include cd, cdr/w support. I've used the quidelines which are here in tips and tricks forum. But now it looks like that won't work for 2.5.xx. I _think_ that modules no longer autoload on demand anymore. Certainly, this is an area where someone more knowledgeable about what's going on would be welcome to put in their nickel's worth.  :Smile: 

I'd like more enlightenment regarding lm-sensors too. 'i2c-viapro' is not an option included in the 2.5.65 kernel for example.

 :Wink: 

----------

## yngwin

I'm trying to get 2.5.66-mm-r1 to work. I want to use matroxfb, which works fine with 2.4 kernels, but I get this error:

```
make -f scripts/Makefile.build obj=drivers/video/matrox

  gcc -Wp,-MD,drivers/video/matrox/.matroxfb_base.o.d -D__KERNEL__ -Iinclude -Wa 

ll -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -pipe 

 -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -march=athlon -Iinclude/asm-i386/mach-default -fom 

it-frame-pointer -nostdinc -iwithprefix include    -DKBUILD_BASENAME=matroxfb_ba 

se -DKBUILD_MODNAME=matroxfb_base -c -o drivers/video/matrox/matroxfb_base.o dri 

vers/video/matrox/matroxfb_base.c

In file included from drivers/video/matrox/matroxfb_base.c:105:

drivers/video/matrox/matroxfb_base.h:52:25: video/fbcon.h: No such file or direc 

tory

drivers/video/matrox/matroxfb_base.h:53:30: video/fbcon-cfb4.h: No such file or  

directory

drivers/video/matrox/matroxfb_base.h:54:30: video/fbcon-cfb8.h: No such file or  

directory

drivers/video/matrox/matroxfb_base.h:55:31: video/fbcon-cfb16.h: No such file or 

 directory

drivers/video/matrox/matroxfb_base.h:56:31: video/fbcon-cfb24.h: No such file or 

 directory

drivers/video/matrox/matroxfb_base.h:57:31: video/fbcon-cfb32.h: No such file or 

 directory

In file included from drivers/video/matrox/matroxfb_base.c:105:

drivers/video/matrox/matroxfb_base.h:341: warning: `struct display' declared ins 

ide parameter list

drivers/video/matrox/matroxfb_base.h:341: warning: its scope is only this defini 

tion or declaration, which is probably not what you want

drivers/video/matrox/matroxfb_base.h:342: warning: `struct display' declared ins 

ide parameter list

drivers/video/matrox/matroxfb_base.h:558: field `dispsw' has incomplete type

drivers/video/matrox/matroxfb_base.h: In function `mxinfo':

drivers/video/matrox/matroxfb_base.h:633: dereferencing pointer to incomplete ty 

pe

drivers/video/matrox/matroxfb_base.h:633: confused by earlier errors, bailing ou 

t

make[3]: *** [drivers/video/matrox/matroxfb_base.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [drivers/video/matrox] Error 2

make[1]: *** [drivers/video] Error 2

make: *** [drivers] Error 2
```

How can this be fixed? (Yes, I did select framebuffer console support)

----------

## watersb

 *silverter wrote:*   

> I compiled and installed mm-sources-2.5.65-r4 without a problem, (compiled the kernel pcmcia drivers in the kernel). But I can't compile pcmcia-cs with mm-sources-2.5.65-r4 anymore... I get loads of errors messages... Sorry I've forgotten to paste them since I needed to reboot my old kernel mm-source-2.5.65-r3 which runs fines and compiles pcmcia-cs without any errors, in order to send this message. Just wanted to know if someone else has the same issues... 
> 
> 

 

I have NOT attempted this again quite yet, but I did notice in my previous experiments that there are (masked?) pcmcia-cs-tools and pcmcia-cs-drivers in portage.

Presumably you would use the kernel pcmcia drivers and then emerge the pcmcia-cs-tools -- that would be one reason to split them out like that...

Also I don't know but do you have to re-merge the wireless-tools? Probably not... but make sure that iwconfig is working, it's something to try if you're having trouble with a wireless network card.

Good luck, keep us posted!

 When I get my crypto-loop problems fixed I can join you all in this grand experiment

----------

